# Book



## Ripper (15. August 2002)

Hi ich bins nochmal

Wer von euch weiß wo man sich das "Devil Book" runterladen kann.

cu ripper


----------



## Kosh (19. August 2002)

Ich hab mal im Inet geschaut aber du musst das (so weit ich weiß) kaufen. Ich hab nirgendwo Download links gefunden.


----------



## Christian Fein (19. August 2002)

Geh mal davon aus das du ne Freie Version meinst und nicht ein gescanntes ebook.

Falls doch bitte für dich behalten


----------



## Ripper (19. August 2002)

ich hab jetzt ein paar gerüchte gehört das dat an rande der legalität ist ...

Ist da was wahres dran???

cu ripper


----------



## Kosh (20. August 2002)

Glaub ich kaum das würde ja gegen die Urheberrechte verstoßen.


----------

